# 1974 Cadillac Promo



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I got this Caddy original promo many years ago, when bargains could still be found on Ebay. I bought it with the intention of painting and detailing it, but when i saw the amazing molded metallic green plastic, i simply buffed it out and it looked amazing. i ended up doing bare metal foil trim and some tinted paint on the marker lights. I also black-washed the grille to bring out the detail.
















































74caddy07 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Looks amazing! :cheers2:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Nice, clean, sharp looking build! Excellent!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Phenomenal work!

It's nearly impossible to believe that's a promo! 

That shows what a bit of TLC can do for you!


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Those old promo models were neat! I still have a few left in my collection.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Boy does that bring back memories, I had a 74 Eldorado when I was a kid. You needed to bring a lunch to walk from the front to the back !!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Clean build. Nice color too.


----------

